# Topping G5



## TRHH (Aug 28, 2022)

I thought I was happy with my iFi Go Bar - I still am   But the new G5 from Topping is even better    Not that portable as iFi Go Bar but with very good SQ.

Comes at the same price point (300 EURO). 1/2 price (roughly) compared to other DAC’s with the same specification.

Works fine with Roon (after installing drivers), IPad Pro, iPhone 11






PS: I don’t have any connection with the company


----------



## katulu

Looks like a work of art. Could be my next portable, but I think I still have some time to spend with my Hugo2.


----------



## BOEING 717

Thank you for the post. I really need a portable device and this is the perfect price and specs for me. It looks like an excellent product


----------



## cfranchi (Aug 29, 2022)

The NX7 amp had pretty good reviews and G5 amp part is mainly NX7 with a bit less power @32ohm.
I wonder how G5 will pair with Arya Stealth.


----------



## iFi audio

TRHH said:


> I thought I was happy with my iFi Go Bar - I still am  But the new G5 from Topping is even better  Not that portable as iFi Go Bar but with very good SQ.



All good, we're extremely happy how GO Bar turned out given its size and it's cool knowing that you still like it. Enjoy


----------



## BOEING 717

Pulled the trigger. Cant wait for it to arrive


----------



## TRHH (Sep 1, 2022)

BOEING 717 said:


> Thank you for the post. I really need a portable device and this is the perfect price and specs for me. It looks like an excellent product


Make sure to update firmware and driver:

https://www.tpdz.net/newsinfo/748424.html


----------



## cfranchi

Can we use G5 as dac only and sens its ouput to an amp ?


----------



## scottsays

Just ordered G5 myself. Could not resist, looks to good to pass up.


----------



## Widell

Anyone can compare with a Chord Hugo 2 would be interesting to see??


----------



## bahamot

cfranchi said:


> Can we use G5 as dac only and sens its ouput to an amp ?


Yes, there's an aux in/out


----------



## ljnew

BOEING 717 said:


> Thank you for the post. I really need a portable device and this is the perfect price and specs for me. It looks like an excellent product


Did you get it?


----------



## AKERSEKOMIS

Hi there,
looking for a portable dac/amp and right now the g5 looks pretty good. Will it be a good match with my hifiman xs? How's the bass? Ive read that its kinda bright and analytical. I also found a nice deal with a used ifi xdsd. Should i choose ifi instead cause of the xbass-warmth?


----------



## Dopaminer

bahamot said:


> Yes, there's an aux in/out


Aux in/out is usually analogue, no? 
Which is exactly what I want to know: can the dac be bypassed and the G5 used only as an amplifier? I'd like the keep the sound sig of the CS dac chips in my DAP, but get that much power in a portable.


----------



## HifiBBQ

@TRHH How do you mostly use is it?

And how is it carrying it around, I guess its difficult to pocket?


----------



## BOEING 717

My G5 arrived the day before I left for a 8 day vacation to Hawaii with my wife. Of course I left it in the seat back with my Fiio M7 on the return flight (Lucky AMEX seems to cover lost items within 90 days, so I should get a credit on the G5) 

So I did not have a ton of time to use it but did listen to it for about 10 hours or so. My last portable DAC/AMP was the Monolith THX portable and to me the G5 produced better sound and I did notice some excellent separation of sound when really trying to listen to a song. Compared to just listening to a song with the M7, there was quite a nice improvement in sound quality. I was actually very impressed and did not recall such an improvement with the Monolith. Of course with 10 hours of use and many of those at 34,000 feet and a bit of listening with my wife trying to talk to me, I did not get to form a large scale impression with the G5 but I know I like what I was listening to from my Shure 1540's. 

I was using a small Tumi carry case that Delta gave me on one of my upgrade flights that was perfect to carry the Fiio, Topping and some cables. I would throw the case in my backpack with the headphones. Of course I should have done my usual sweep of my seat back when my flight landed but a lady got out of her seat quickly and fainted and while trying to help her I forgot to check the seat back. 

Size wise it seemed a bit smaller then I thought it would be, It was a bit more clunky (if that is a word) then the Monolith, that was easier to connect to the Fiio. It was easy to hold both devices in one hand. I liked how the volume control was protected by the frame, I didn't suddenly have an extra 20db of sound like I did with the Monolith by brushing the sound button accidently. There were 2 different very small nobs to change the gain settings. Low gain got the volume pretty loud on its own, I liked that I could go to about 33% of the volume on medium gain and keep the M7 at 120 (full volume) for a good level of sound for me to listen to. The 2nd small nob was for different imputes (BT, USB or AUX) These switches were smaller then I expected and the script on the device was also very small. They did work well but just my initial thoughts were that I was a little surprised at how small they were. I am sorry for the not very technical brief review. I love good sound quality but am a mid 50s low tech guy who just wants his music to sound great. 

I did not notice a way to tell how full the battery was on the G5, there may be a way to see how charged it is, I just could not tell. That was one of the only things I did not love about the G5

I was very impressed with the unit for $299 and will be buying another one. Of course Fiio has a new DAP/AMP in the works but not at $299. I wish I could say more and had more time with the unit but I was very impressed with how much better it made my music sound.


----------



## KPzypher

BOEING 717 said:


> I did not notice a way to tell how full the battery was on the G5, there may be a way to see how charged it is, I just could not tell. That was one of the only things I did not love about the G5


Battery indicator is my only gripe with the G5.  It turns green to red when in critical state, and no other indicator light in between according to the manual.  It's impossible to tell how much battery I have left.  They should at least add yellow in between, which currently is the color displayed when charging. Other than that, it's a solid portable DAC/AMP.  I actually like the no-fuss clean design with just the basic functions.


----------



## ljnew

KPzypher said:


> Battery indicator is my only gripe with the G5.  It turns green to red when in critical state, and no other indicator light in between according to the manual.  It's impossible to tell how much battery I have left.  They should at least add yellow in between, which currently is the color displayed when charging. Other than that, it's a solid portable DAC/AMP.  I actually like the no-fuss clean design with just the basic functions.


Imho, impressions don't mean much without comparisons.   I have daps that sound great, but compared to other daps, they're meh. 

I wonder how it compares to ifi signature or other products? Also does it compare with daps or dac amps much more expensive? 

Or is it good for a $300 dac/amp?


----------



## ljnew (Oct 2, 2022)

BOEING 717 said:


> My G5 arrived the day before I left for a 8 day vacation to Hawaii with my wife. Of course I left it in the seat back with my Fiio M7 on the return flight (Lucky AMEX seems to cover lost items within 90 days, so I should get a credit on the G5)
> 
> So I did not have a ton of time to use it but did listen to it for about 10 hours or so. My last portable DAC/AMP was the Monolith THX portable and to me the G5 produced better sound and I did notice some excellent separation of sound when really trying to listen to a song. Compared to just listening to a song with the M7, there was quite a nice improvement in sound quality. I was actually very impressed and did not recall such an improvement with the Monolith. Of course with 10 hours of use and many of those at 34,000 feet and a bit of listening with my wife trying to talk to me, I did not get to form a large scale impression with the G5 but I know I like what I was listening to from my Shure 1540's.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comparisons!

Fiio dac seems like a downgrade to the m17.  It only has one dac instead of the 2 in M17 and needs to be plugged in like the m17 to get the best sound.

If i have to be plugged in, i have to compare to small desktop amps.

In comparison  to m17 the new topping e30 2 l30 2 blows my m17 out the water in just about every way and by almost any scientific metric not just my opinions on sound.  The m17 $1800 the topping stack $300.  What will you do with the extra $1500 saved?

Needless to say I'm not that excited about fiio q7.


----------



## KPzypher

ljnew said:


> Imho, impressions don't mean much without comparisons.   I have daps that sound great, but compared to other daps, they're meh.
> 
> I wonder how it compares to ifi signature or other products? Also does it compare with daps or dac amps much more expensive?
> 
> Or is it good for a $300 dac/amp?


Did you quote the wrong person? I'm pointing out the less than ideal battery indicator, and you're complaining about lack of comparisons in sound?? Not sure I understand your angle here.


----------



## ljnew

KPzypher said:


> Did you quote the wrong person? I'm pointing out the less than ideal battery indicator, and you're complaining about lack of comparisons in sound?? Not sure I understand your angle here.





KPzypher said:


> Other than that, it's a solid portable DAC/AMP.


"Other than that, it's a solid portable DAC/AMP" 

Just responding to that impression that it's a solid dap.

Thanks for your impressions.  Do you have any comparisons?


----------



## KPzypher

ljnew said:


> "Other than that, it's a solid portable DAC/AMP"
> 
> Just responding to that impression that it's a solid dap.
> 
> Thanks for your impressions.  Do you have any comparisons?


First of all, I was replying to someone else's comment about poor implementation regarding battery indicator. so don't snip a sentence and take it out of context.  I clearly stated what I saw as a problem (battery indicator), why it's not ideal (green straight to red), and what it should be at a minimum (add yellow in between).  It clearly wasn't about comparative analysis.  

Second of all,  you mean comparisons like yours below?? I've never heard e30/l30 nor the M17, so does your comment below suppose to mean something to me?? And you're comparing a desktop stack with a DAP that's not even in the same price bracket.  If I'm considering purchasing e30/l30 stack, I'm pretty sure I won't be cross-shopping it with M17.  Thanks, that was incredibly helpful.


ljnew said:


> In comparison  to m17 the new topping e30 2 l30 2 blows my m17 out the water in just about every way and by almost any scientific metric not just my opinions on sound.



Lastly, I didn't write that comment hoping it means something to "you."  Learn how to socialize before you butt in just to make a useless point.


ljnew said:


> Imho, impressions don't mean much without comparisons.



p.s., there's another G5 thread you might want to check out.

Enjoy your music   my friend.


----------



## ljnew

KPzypher said:


> First of all, I was replying to someone else's comment about poor implementation regarding battery indicator. so don't snip a sentence and take it out of context.  I clearly stated what I saw as a problem (battery indicator), why it's not ideal (green straight to red), and what it should be at a minimum (add yellow in between).  It clearly wasn't about comparative analysis.
> 
> Second of all,  you mean comparisons like yours below?? I've never heard e30/l30 nor the M17, so does your comment below suppose to mean something to me?? And you're comparing a desktop stack with a DAP that's not even in the same price bracket.  If I'm considering purchasing e30/l30 stack, I'm pretty sure I won't be cross-shopping it with M17.  Thanks, that was incredibly helpful.
> 
> ...


Wow.  Don't get your panties in a bunch. 

 I was just asking for comparisons. No need to get hostile...


----------



## KPzypher

ljnew said:


> Wow.  Don't get your panties in a bunch.
> 
> I was just asking for comparisons. No need to get hostile...


Is that how you normally ask people? Saying comments are meaningless unless written to your standards?

Anyways, lets not continue.  I apologize if you think I over reacted.  We're all here to enjoy the music right? 🙂

All good and lets get back to the awesome G5.  Let me know if you have any specific questions.  I did leave a brief impressions on the other thread.


----------



## ljnew

KPzypher said:


> Let me know if you have any specific questions.


Yes i have a specific question.  Do you have any other dac amps u can compare it to with power output and sound quality in your opinion?  Thanks.


----------



## KPzypher (Oct 3, 2022)

ljnew said:


> Yes i have a specific question.  Do you have any other dac amps u can compare it to with power output and sound quality in your opinion?  Thanks.


Sure.  I no longer have the ifi Gryphon, but I had them side by side before I got rid of the Gryphon.  These two are on the extreme opposite end of the spectrum IMO. 

Sound wise, G5 is clean, accurate, and uncolored, whereas the Gryphon is definitely colored, smooth and on the warmer side.  Unlike most other dacs I've used, the filters definitely alter the sound on the Gryphon.  STD filter sounded least colored on the Gryphon but still not quite as transparent as the G5, and in the GTO setting, it is noticeably smoother and warmer.  I didn't like the bitperfect setting.  I found it a bit harsh, but it could easily have been my imagination.  And I noticed the Gryphon had this slight hollow sound time to time which I didn't always like.  On the G5, with firmware 1.50, the default filter was changed to prevent early rolloff in the treble.  Other than thru firmware updates, you cannot change to different filters.  Although not quite as competent, IMO, G5's sound presentation should be somewhat familiar to those that own or have heard the D90/A90 or other similar Topping products.  

Power wise, not much of a difference.  I think it's something like 1,200mw @32ohm on the G5 vs 1,000mw @32ohm on BAL in the Gryphon.  Difference is, Gryphon is truly balanced whereas G5 isn't.  And also, in G5, you have the option for manual gain settings (L,M,H) unlike the Gryphon, where the gain setting is automatic dependent on the volume setting.  On both devices, you should be able to run most fullsize  headphones no problem.  I was able to easily run DCA Noire and HD600 on both devices with plenty of headroom.

Other than that, Gryphon is feature packed and you have the option to alter sound to better suit your taste with Xbass/Xspace plus filter settings, that I actually found quite useful on certain combinations to achieve better synergy.  And IMO, Xbass is tastefully done without over blowing the mids.  And the integrated iematch is always a welcomed feature for sensitive IEMs.

Both are well built and feel solid in the hand.

Overall, if you value clean and transparent sound, G5 is the way to go IMO.  If you typically lean toward musical, smooth, and fun, and generally like warmer tones, than Gryphon might be a better option.  Personally, I prefer the G5 for same reasons why I like neutral sounding headphones. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## TRHH

There are new drivers out - V5.50 driver for most of TOPPING DACs

https://www.tpdz.net/newsinfo/759417.html


----------



## ljnew

KPzypher said:


> Sure.  I no longer have the ifi Gryphon, but I had them side by side before I got rid of the Gryphon.  These two are on the extreme opposite end of the spectrum IMO.
> 
> Sound wise, G5 is clean, accurate, and uncolored, whereas the Gryphon is definitely colored, smooth and on the warmer side.  Unlike most other dacs I've used, the filters definitely alter the sound on the Gryphon.  STD filter sounded least colored on the Gryphon but still not quite as transparent as the G5, and in the GTO setting, it is noticeably smoother and warmer.  I didn't like the bitperfect setting.  I found it a bit harsh, but it could easily have been my imagination.  And I noticed the Gryphon had this slight hollow sound time to time which I didn't always like.  On the G5, with firmware 1.50, the default filter was changed to prevent early rolloff in the treble.  Other than thru firmware updates, you cannot change to different filters.  Although not quite as competent, IMO, G5's sound presentation should be somewhat familiar to those that own or have heard the D90/A90 or other similar Topping products.
> 
> ...


Good details.  Thanks! 

Personally i prefer the signature to the gryphon.  One of my major problems with gryphon was like you mentioned no way to control gain.  

On gryphon i had my legend x on close to max power woth no headroom.  But NX7 and signature alot of power and headroom.  I think gryphon forces gain level with certain impedance which sucks imho. 

Gryphon was nice but waaay overpriced Imho.  I'm looking forward to hearing g5 and especially future topping products where they include multiple dacs.


----------



## KPzypher

ljnew said:


> Good details.  Thanks!
> 
> Personally i prefer the signature to the gryphon.  One of my major problems with gryphon was like you mentioned no way to control gain.
> 
> ...


Speaking of multiple dac module, Xduoo's upcoming xd05 pro is an interesting development that i'm looking forward to.  It seems quite powerful with interchangeable dac module (flagships from ak,ess,rohm) and massive battery (12000mah).  It'll be interesting to compare it with the G5 once released.  Does Topping have something similar in the pipeline?


----------



## ljnew

KPzypher said:


> Speaking of multiple dac module, Xduoo's upcoming xd05 pro is an interesting development that i'm looking forward to.  It seems quite powerful with interchangeable dac module (flagships from ak,ess,rohm) and massive battery (12000mah).  It'll be interesting to compare it with the G5 once released.  Does Topping have something similar in the pipeline?


I wish topping did


----------



## Tomm11

I imagine that the XD-05 Pro is going to be in a whole different price category.


----------



## TRHH

KPzypher said:


> Speaking of multiple dac module, Xduoo's upcoming xd05 pro is an interesting development that i'm looking forward to.  It seems quite powerful with interchangeable dac module (flagships from ak,ess,rohm) and massive battery (12000mah).  It'll be interesting to compare it with the G5 once released.  Does Topping have something similar in the pipeline?





Tomm11 said:


> XD-05 Pro


Where have you found information about XD-05 Pro?

Thanks


----------



## KPzypher

TRHH said:


> Where have you found information about XD-05 Pro?
> 
> Thanks


Here


----------



## Drahtaar

Hello, 
I have the Woo Audio WA11. I received my new Iphone 14 Pro Max this week end, but the WA11 doesn't work with the Iphone 14, with the woo audio's lod usb-c/lightning (contrary to the Iphone 13 of my wife, which was working with the WA11...).
So I am looking for a DAC/amp wich can work with the Iphone 14. Is anybody have an Iphone 14 and tried with the G5 with a ligthning / usb-c cable ? 
I know that the G5 has BT and I could use the Iphone in BT mode with the G5 but it's not the best way for SQ.
Thanks by advance for your help and answers...


----------



## TRHH

I do use it with an iPhone 11 and it works fine. If it works with iPhone 14 I don't know.


----------



## Drahtaar

Ok TRHH, thanks for your answer.
I verified that each model of Iphone is different for this part


----------



## jacobalexandermcc

Anyone have any comparisons between the Topping G5 and ifi go blu? I know they're in a different price range, but any takes would be super appreciated as I am considering making the upgrade.


----------



## tret

Drahtaar said:


> Hello,
> I have the Woo Audio WA11. I received my new Iphone 14 Pro Max this week end, but the WA11 doesn't work with the Iphone 14, with the woo audio's lod usb-c/lightning (contrary to the Iphone 13 of my wife, which was working with the WA11...).
> So I am looking for a DAC/amp wich can work with the Iphone 14. Is anybody have an Iphone 14 and tried with the G5 with a ligthning / usb-c cable ?
> I know that the G5 has BT and I could use the Iphone in BT mode with the G5 but it's not the best way for SQ.
> Thanks by advance for your help and answers...



I'm using mine w/ an iPhone 14 Pro with a FiiO lightning to usb c cable. Works great, most of the time. On occasion I have found that they won't recognize each other and I need to reboot the iPhone to get it to work.


----------



## herrbbiiee

Are there any comparisons between the G5 and Mojo 2? 

Currently have an xd05 plus and looking to upgrade.


----------



## Tomm11 (Oct 19, 2022)

herrbbiiee said:


> Are there any comparisons between the G5 and Mojo 2?
> 
> Currently have an xd05 plus and looking to upgrade.


If your looking to possibly spend on the Mojo 2, Fiio's new Q7 may be worth a look as well.   It's kind of like a DAC + Amp version of the M17 DAP.   

Fiio Q7


----------



## herrbbiiee

Tomm11 said:


> If your looking to possibly spend on the Mojo 2, Fiio's new Q7 may be worth a look as well.   It's kind of like a DAC + Amp version of the M17 DAP.
> 
> Fiio Q7


Thanks Tom, definitely worth a consideration! I'm not in a great rush so will probably wait a couple of months and check reviews.


----------



## ljnew

Tomm11 said:


> If your looking to possibly spend on the Mojo 2, Fiio's new Q7 may be worth a look as well.   It's kind of like a DAC + Amp version of the M17 DAP.
> 
> Fiio Q7


No.  I bet the g5 is close to or better than q7 for fraction of the price.  I'd pick g5 over my m17.  Also q7 has to be plugged in for the best sound quality.


----------



## Tomm11

I'd think it would come down to desired use case among other things.  For purely portable use, there probably wouldn't be much reason to go with the Q7.   I don't think it produces significantly more power in battery mode and it's larger and more than 2X the price.  But Q7 it's the more versatile device and it doubles it's output in desktop mode.  One might have a preference for the higher end ESS chips in the Q7 over those in the Topping.  Or maybe one prefers the SQ of the Q7 or has an affinity for the THX amplification.  
I'm not going to judge either one seeing how I haven't heard either.   I just put the Q7 out there as an option to consider.   There is also iFi that may be worth a look.

Buying blind ... for purely portable use, I would personally but the Topping.  If I wanted to be able to have something to use as a desktop unit as well, I'd probably buy the Q7 for the additional output power.


----------



## ljnew

Tomm11 said:


> I'd think it would come down to desired use case among other things.  For purely portable use, there probably wouldn't be much reason to go with the Q7.   I don't think it produces significantly more power in battery mode and it's larger and more than 2X the price.  But Q7 it's the more versatile device and it doubles it's output in desktop mode.  One might have a preference for the higher end ESS chips in the Q7 over those in the Topping.  Or maybe one prefers the SQ of the Q7 or has an affinity for the THX amplification.
> I'm not going to judge either one seeing how I haven't heard either.   I just put the Q7 out there as an option to consider.   There is also iFi that may be worth a look.
> 
> Buying blind ... for purely portable use, I would personally but the Topping.  If I wanted to be able to have something to use as a desktop unit as well, I'd probably buy the Q7 for the additional output power.


Does the q7 have more output power? 

Like most companies, I don't think fiio lists clean output power per channel.  I think they list it as "up to" 1.5.  That usually means both channels combined then subtract a little at best you might get that power with other companies.


----------



## herrbbiiee

Tomm11 said:


> I'd think it would come down to desired use case among other things.  For purely portable use, there probably wouldn't be much reason to go with the Q7.   I don't think it produces significantly more power in battery mode and it's larger and more than 2X the price.  But Q7 it's the more versatile device and it doubles it's output in desktop mode.  One might have a preference for the higher end ESS chips in the Q7 over those in the Topping.  Or maybe one prefers the SQ of the Q7 or has an affinity for the THX amplification.
> I'm not going to judge either one seeing how I haven't heard either.   I just put the Q7 out there as an option to consider.   There is also iFi that may be worth a look.
> 
> Buying blind ... for purely portable use, I would personally but the Topping.  If I wanted to be able to have something to use as a desktop unit as well, I'd probably buy the Q7 for the additional output power.


I would be using the amp mostly around the house with dt770s and hd660s. Occasionally with ie300's out when travelling. I've a separate desktop setup (topping a90/d90) so no need there. 

I have read somewhere that the g5 is a little underpowered. Can anyone advise how it would be with the dt1770's?


----------



## Tomm11

ljnew said:


> Does the q7 have more output power?
> 
> Like most companies, I don't think fiio lists clean output power per channel.  I think they list it as "up to" 1.5.  That usually means both channels combined then subtract a little at best you might get that power with other companies.


I don't know if anyone has independently measured the Fiio device but I believe they "generically" list power at 1.5 watts with below 1% THD+N on battery and 3 watts at below 1% THD+N plugged in.  Topping claims the G5 to produce 1.2 watts per channel at 32 ohms with less than 0.1% THD+N
I think that the NX7 has been independently measured and meets claimed specs but haven't seen any independent testing of the G5.

Again, I just mentioned that the Q7 may be worth a look if @herrbbiiee was considering spending that kind of money. 
If you want to claim that the Q7 shouldn't be considered at all and that the G5 is better, that's fine.  That's your opinion. 

I don't have an opinion on either device.  I don't own either device and I haven't auditioned either device.


----------



## ljnew (Oct 21, 2022)

Tomm11 said:


> I don't know if anyone has independently measured the Fiio device but I believe they "generically" list power at 1.5 watts with below 1% THD+N on battery and 3 watts at below 1% THD+N plugged in.  Topping claims the G5 to produce 1.2 watts per channel at 32 ohms with less than 0.1% THD+N
> I think that the NX7 has been independently measured and meets claimed specs but haven't seen any independent testing of the G5.
> 
> Again, I just mentioned that the Q7 may be worth a look if @herrbbiiee was considering spending that kind of money.
> ...


Q7 might be awesome.  I'm not super impressed though especially since it has less specs than m17.

I would be surprised if q7 outperforms ifi signature.

On the other hand I'm impressed with G5 and ifi signature. I own both including m17.


----------



## Tomm11

ljnew said:


> Q7 might be awesome.  I'm not super impressed though especially since it has less specs than m17.
> 
> I would be surprised if q7 outperforms ifi signature.
> 
> On the other hand I'm impressed with G5 and ifi signature. I own both including m17.


I think power output specs are the same between M17 and Q7.   I know that Q7 is running a single ESS9038PRO while M17 runs dual 9038PRO's.  That alone could potentially improve the numbers of the M17 over the Q7 but whether it's audible or not is the question.  I'm sure there are some other differences but I don't know what they are.  But Q7 is less than half the price of M17.   I'm not buying either one.  
I may still purchase a G5 but not planning on doing so at the moment.


----------



## herrbbiiee

Tomm11 said:


> I think power output specs are the same between M17 and Q7.   I know that Q7 is running a single ESS9038PRO while M17 runs dual 9038PRO's.  That alone could potentially improve the numbers of the M17 over the Q7 but whether it's audible or not is the question.  I'm sure there are some other differences but I don't know what they are.  But Q7 is less than half the price of M17.   I'm not buying either one.
> I may still purchase a G5 but not planning on doing so at the moment.


I really like the look of the upcoming xduoo xd05pro.


----------



## Tomm11

herrbbiiee said:


> I really like the look of the upcoming xduoo xd05pro.


I'm wondering what pricing is going to be.  They jump pretty good in price with each new iteration.


----------



## ljnew

Tomm11 said:


> I think power output specs are the same between M17 and Q7.   I know that Q7 is running a single ESS9038PRO while M17 runs dual 9038PRO's.  That alone could potentially improve the numbers of the M17 over the Q7 but whether it's audible or not is the question.  I'm sure there are some other differences but I don't know what they are.  But Q7 is less than half the price of M17.   I'm not buying either one.
> I may still purchase a G5 but not planning on doing so at the moment.


He seems to have some of the same gripes i have about q7.

 Needs to be plugged in for best sound and power means it really has to be compared with desktops. Also other gripes and he doesn't recommend it.

G5 set a new precedence and makes the q7 extremely overpriced imho. 

Be very careful which company you purchase it from though. Some vendors that sell Topping products don't honor their return or repair policy even though they advertise that they do. Or they make you jump through hoops.


----------



## Tomm11

^^ That dude couldn't persuade me to make a purchase any more than he could dissuade me from making a purchase.


----------



## ljnew

Tomm11 said:


> ^^ That dude couldn't persuade me to make a purchase any more than he could dissuade me from making a purchase.


I agree 😅.  But he confirmed some of the the objections i already had before seeing the video with the device on this one.


----------



## c69k (Oct 24, 2022)

Hi, does the G5 charging stop automatically when battery is 100% full? Does the charging LED turns off?

Thanx in advance for any input.

few hours later .... found it.


----------



## KaiFi

ljnew said:


> G5 set a new precedence and makes the q7 extremely overpriced imho.



But is the Q7 competing with the G5? I think it's competing more with the xDSD Gryphon (in which case it's still more). 

I don't have the G5, but I do have the Gryphon. It'd be interesting to see a side-by-side comparison of all three.


----------



## Tomm11

KaiFi said:


> But is the Q7 competing with the G5? I think it's competing more with the xDSD Gryphon (in which case it's still more).
> 
> I don't have the G5, but I do have the Gryphon. It'd be interesting to see a side-by-side comparison of all three.


I think the G5 directly competes with the Q7 only if the user will be solely using them on the go.   I don't see the Q7 (or the M17) as being targeted to people who are ONLY interested in portable use.    
Whereas there are numerous portable / battery powered DAC-AMP's with respectable power output.  Of course these can be used on the desktop as well but they aren't designed to increase output power when used as desktop units like the Q7 (and M17) is.


----------



## jsmiller58

KaiFi said:


> But is the Q7 competing with the G5? I think it's competing more with the xDSD Gryphon (in which case it's still more).
> 
> I don't have the G5, but I do have the Gryphon. It'd be interesting to see a side-by-side comparison of all three.



some comparisons in this video…


----------



## ldo77

c69k said:


> Hi, does the G5 charging stop automatically when battery is 100% full? Does the charging LED turns off?
> 
> Thanx in advance for any input.
> 
> few hours later .... found it.


Can you easyly make difference between the green and yellow light ?


----------



## ljnew

KaiFi said:


> But is the Q7 competing with the G5? I think it's competing more with the xDSD Gryphon (in which case it's still more).
> 
> I don't have the G5, but I do have the Gryphon. It'd be interesting to see a side-by-side comparison of all three.


G5 much more powerful and sound quality is better imho. Gryphon wayy overpriced.  Might as well go for ifi signature if purchasing gryphon.


----------



## c69k

ldo77 said:


> Can you easyly make difference between the green and yellow light ?


I do not have it, but as soon as Amazon does next day shipping, I will give it a try for sure.


----------



## moorashj

Just a bit off topic but need some advice on the G5.  I can certainly use this on my iphone and ipad.  Would it be overkill to connect to a ibasso dx300?  Just trying to figure out uses as I use the dx300 more than the iphone/ipad.
Thanks


----------



## ljnew

moorashj said:


> Just a bit off topic but need some advice on the G5.  I can certainly use this on my iphone and ipad.  Would it be overkill to connect to a ibasso dx300?  Just trying to figure out uses as I use the dx300 more than the iphone/ipad.
> Thanks


There's no such thing as overkill in this community 😅


----------



## BobSmith8901

moorashj said:


> Just a bit off topic but need some advice on the G5.  I can certainly use this on my iphone and ipad.  Would it be overkill to connect to a ibasso dx300?  Just trying to figure out uses as I use the dx300 more than the iphone/ipad.
> Thanks


Isn't the max output at 32 Ohms on the DX300 pretty comparable to the G5? But I guess if you wanted to save some battery power on the iBasso and experience that clean NFCA thing. Yeah, there's no such thing as overkill!


----------



## KaiFi

ljnew said:


> G5 much more powerful and sound quality is better imho. Gryphon wayy overpriced.  Might as well go for ifi signature if purchasing gryphon.



Interesting. In that case I think I will have to try the Topping G5 before I go for something as expensive as the Fiio Q7.


----------



## moorashj

BobSmith8901 said:


> Isn't the max output at 32 Ohms on the DX300 pretty comparable to the G5? But I guess if you wanted to save some battery power on the iBasso and experience that clean NFCA thing. Yeah, there's no such thing as overkill!


32 ohms for 1240 mW on the dx300
32 Ohms for 1200 mW on the G5

So really it is negligible for the dx300 i guess....just thinking about the ipad and iphone....yes i know more is better even if it doesn't matter for us music folks LOL


----------



## ljnew

KaiFi said:


> Interesting. In that case I think I will have to try the Topping G5 before I go for something as expensive as the Fiio Q7.


Yeah it's on Amazon prime now


----------



## BobSmith8901

moorashj said:


> 32 ohms for 1240 mW on the dx300
> 32 Ohms for 1200 mW on the G5
> 
> So really it is negligible for the dx300 i guess....just thinking about the ipad and iphone....yes i know more is better even if it doesn't matter for us music folks LOL


Yeah, I guess for the price of the G5, why not? There would probably be an interesting synergy btw the iBasso and G5, what with handing off the amp duties directly to the G5. It might even sound louder/fuller, since it's doing all the power work. I know my Topping NX4DSD, with only 293mW on hi-gain, seems to rival other amps in perceived power. Topping always impresses with their amps!


----------



## Tomm11 (Oct 25, 2022)

BobSmith8901 said:


> Yeah, I guess for the price of the G5, why not? There would probably be an interesting synergy btw the iBasso and G5, what with handing off the amp duties directly to the G5. It might even sound louder/fuller, since it's doing all the power work. I know my Topping NX4DSD, with only 293mW on hi-gain, seems to rival other amps in perceived power. Topping always impresses with their amps!


Probably because Topping isn't lying about their output power ...


----------



## Tomm11

moorashj said:


> Just a bit off topic but need some advice on the G5.  I can certainly use this on my iphone and ipad.  Would it be overkill to connect to a ibasso dx300?  Just trying to figure out uses as I use the dx300 more than the iphone/ipad.
> Thanks


If you do buy the G5 please report back as to which appears to have more output power, the Topping or your iBasso DX300.


----------



## moorashj

Pulled the trigger.  We shall see once I get it.


----------



## herrbbiiee

can someone pls let me know how this amp performs with high impedance headphones?

I have some dt1770's I'd be looking to use with the G5.

Thx


----------



## jsmiller58

moorashj said:


> Just a bit off topic but need some advice on the G5.  I can certainly use this on my iphone and ipad.  Would it be overkill to connect to a ibasso dx300?  Just trying to figure out uses as I use the dx300 more than the iphone/ipad.
> Thanks


As a wise man once said, overkill is highly underrated…!


----------



## PaulMiami (Oct 26, 2022)

I’ve been using my Topping G5 now for a week.  This is truly a magnificent product, looks like it was made by Nagra, but the $299 this costs would not even cover the sales tax if it was made by Nagra.  I’m mostly a two speaker stereo listener, and I’ve owned many of the top end DAC from Spectral, MSB, Berkeley and most recently Meitner.  This unit holds its own with all of these.  I’m listening to it with Focal Utopia and JH Audio Angie CEIMs.  These headphones have never sounded better. Two previous HP amps i owned were the Sony TAZ and the Focal Arche.

The synergy with the Utopia on the medium gain setting is amazing.  These are highly resolving HPs that can sound a bit bright.  The Focal Arche on the Utopia setting will tame much of the harshness, but some detail is lost.  With the G5, the Utopia are smooth as silk, with seemingly unlimited dynamics and yet the micro details are also superb.  The bass on the Utopia with a slight EQ via Roon, sounds fantastic, goes deep when it should, very controlled and detailed.

My two channel stereo is highly optimized, with power conditioning, professional room treatment by RPG, TAD R1s bi amped and set up with the help of Andrew Jones, convolution filter designed by Mitch Barnett …   I finally ran out of things I could do to make it sound better. So I started listening to headphone, but it wasn’t until I got the G5 that the headphones became compelling.  What is most amazing to me is how I can hook up my iPad to the G5 and get this sound, all the while running on a few batteries, totally portable.


----------



## KPzypher

ldo77 said:


> Can you easyly make difference between the green and yellow light ?


Yes


----------



## mugbot

herrbbiiee said:


> can someone pls let me know how this amp performs with high impedance headphones?
> 
> I have some dt1770's I'd be looking to use with the G5.
> 
> Thx


Heaps of power for Sennheiser HD650


----------



## Tomm11

Porta.fi Paul really digs the Q7 ...

Q7 Review Porta.fi


----------



## jsmiller58 (Oct 29, 2022)

Tomm11 said:


> Porta.fi Paul really digs the Q7 ...
> 
> Q7 Review Porta.fi


From what I have seen, ***to me*** the Q7 seems to be more of a transportable DAC/Amp than a portable.  Probably great for demanding headphones that you want to move back and forth with you (from home to office, for example).  Other than that the Q7 seems to have limited utility, and my impression is that most users will be better served by other options… The Q7 is too big to carry around casually, more overpowered than many headphones and all IEMs need, and more expensive than other much more portable options that can suffice for many headphones and IEMs.  But I am sure the Q7 will have its fans, and I hope they enjoy it!  I look forward to impressions of it, and comparisons with other gear!


----------



## Tomm11

jsmiller58 said:


> From what I have seen, ***to me*** the Q7 seems to be more of a transportable DAC/Amp than a portable.  Probably great for demanding headphones that you want to move back forth with you (from home to office, for example).  Other than that the Q7 seems to have limited utility, and my impression is that most users will be better served by other options… The Q7 is too big to carry around casually, more overpowered than many headphones and all IEMs need, and more expensive than other much more portable options that can suffice for many headphones and IEMs.  But I am sure the Q7 will have its fans, and I hope they enjoy it!  I look forward to impressions of it, and comparisons with other gear!


I agree.   Q7 wasn't targeted at those who want a portable only device.  

I made a mistake in an earlier post.  I didn't think the G5 was independently tested but ASR did measure it.  It makes close to rated power at 32 ohms in high gain.  A hair over one watt (1.02 watts).   Only knock on it from a measurements standpoint was that the rolloff of the digital filter started a little early.  However, they said it wasn't audible.


----------



## scottsays

G5 on sale 11-11 sale--ali express for 254.12 usd

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...ext=topping+g5&spm=a2g0o.order_list.1000002.0

I like this amp very much-----great price.


----------



## seenoevil (Nov 1, 2022)

g5 is absolutely the king in price\perfomance ratio, best purchase in years.. tried almost every dacamp on the market ( hugo, gryphon, obscure mcintosh, celsus, xduuo bal05, all centrances etc). In terms of sound it looses to my matrix element m ( compare them on ananda) not dramatically but audible ( more harsh high-mids, less roomy, less bass boom).
Compact size, simple operation, clean powerfull sound, ridiculously cheap, great build.
one significant cons - in bt mode, volume increases in some kinda step attenuator mode, not smooth


----------



## Tomm11

seenoevil said:


> g5 is absolutely the king in price\perfomance ratio, best purchase in years.. tried almost every dacamp on the market ( hugo, gryphon, obscure mcintosh, celsus, xduuo bal05, all centrances etc). In terms of sound it looses to my matrix element m ( compare them on ananda) not dramatically but audible ( more harsh high-mids, less roomy, less bass boom).
> Compact size, simple operation, clean powerfull sound, ridiculously cheap, great build.
> one significant cons - in bt mode, volume increases in some kinda step attenuator mode, not smooth


OMG ... The $300 battery powered G5 loses out to your $2k Matrix Element M desktop unit?  
That's a G5 disqualifier, period ! Dead stop !!  Fuggedaboudit !!!


----------



## seenoevil

Dont have any other devices to compare it a/b )) my point is actually that g5 is must have


----------



## Tomm11

seenoevil said:


> Dont have any other devices to compare it a/b )) my point is actually that g5 is must have


Yes, your point was understood.  I was just being facetious in recognizing your praise for the Topping.
In fact, I just bought one.  Literally 2 minutes ago.


----------



## Tomm11

The Topping G5 is on sale at Headphones(.com) for $254 and change.
It's a final sale.  Warranty honored but no returns.  
Don't know what that's all about but I bought one.  
Hopefully I don't get a lemon but ... it's been a brutally tough year.


----------



## moorashj

So I finally had a chance to plug in some iem’s to the g5. Is it me or is the volume kinda low. I had my dx300 at 85 out of 100 volume and the g5 almost all the way up and the volume wasn’t that loud. I have to make sure that the input on the g5 are/aren’t balanced. Otherwise, not sure why volume so low.


----------



## mugbot

moorashj said:


> So I finally had a chance to plug in some iem’s to the g5. Is it me or is the volume kinda low. I had my dx300 at 85 out of 100 volume and the g5 almost all the way up and the volume wasn’t that loud. I have to make sure that the input on the g5 are/aren’t balanced. Otherwise, not sure why volume so low.


What is your gain set at?


----------



## moorashj

mugbot said:


> What is your gain set at?


Was sent to medium. But just like ten minutes ago I used the 3.5 to 3.5mm that came with the g5 and that fixed it. I guess the 3.5 cord I had wasn’t working right or something. It definitely is louder now lol. Do you have any knowledge on boss one can measure the output of power so I can compare my dx300 with the g5 and dx300 without?


----------



## mugbot

moorashj said:


> Was sent to medium. But just like ten minutes ago I used the 3.5 to 3.5mm that came with the g5 and that fixed it. I guess the 3.5 cord I had wasn’t working right or something. It definitely is louder now lol. Do you have any knowledge on boss one can measure the output of power so I can compare my dx300 with the g5 and dx300 without?


Per manufacturer specs:

DX300:




G5:




So if you're using a single ended cable @3.5mm then the G5 wins by some margin. Closer if you're using balanced on the DX300.


----------



## moorashj

So right now I have the 3.5 single ended cable connecting the two devices. So this is where I’m going to see the most power them?


----------



## Tomm11

mugbot said:


> Per manufacturer specs:
> 
> DX300:
> 
> ...


Just to add ... 
ASR has tested the Topping G5.  It makes close to stated power.  
I don't know whether the DX300 has been independently tested.


----------



## Tomm11 (Nov 3, 2022)

moorashj said:


> So right now I have the 3.5 single ended cable connecting the two devices. So this is where I’m going to see the most power them?


The G5 is not a balanced device despite having a 4.4mm headphone output.  That being the case, the analog input is also single ended.  So yes, to use it as an amplifier only with your DX300 connect the 3.5mm SE line out to the 3.5mm input of the G5. 

He's talking about the headphone outs.  The G5 outputs the same power from either it's 3.5mm or 4.4mm output.  It's not a balanced device.
The iBasso outputs much more power from the 4.4mm balanced output than it's 3.5mm single ended output.  So if you are using an iem or headphone with single ended 3.5mm terminated cable, you will get a good deal more power from the G5.  If you are using headgear with a 4.4mm terminated cable it should be closer, depending on whether iBasso's power ratings are real and represent output per channel rather than "both channels driven".


----------



## moorashj

Tomm11 said:


> The G5 is not a balanced device despite having a 4.4mm headphone output.  That being the case, the analog input is also single ended.  So yes, to use it as an amplifier only with your DX300 connect the 3.5mm SE line out to the 3.5mm input of the G5.
> 
> He's talking about the headphone outs.  The G5 outputs the same power from either it's 3.5mm or 4.4mm output.  It's not a balanced device.
> The iBasso outputs much more power from the 4.4mm balanced output than it's 3.5mm single ended output.  So if you are using an iem or headphone with single ended 3.5mm terminated cable, you will get a good deal more power from the G5.  If you are using headgear with a 4.4mm terminated cable it should be closer, depending on whether iBasso's power ratings are real and represent output per channel rather than "both channels driven".


Thanks for the clarification. I’m just so used to “does it sound good” versus all the analytical aspects…still learning lol. Right now I’m really using just the 3.5. Will have to experiment with the 4.4. And then experiment with the Bluetooth


----------



## Tomm11 (Nov 3, 2022)

Got the G5 this morning.  Just trying to get a handle on the sonics now.  Has plenty of power.  My best two and most used DAP's are an iBasso DX220 (AMP1 MKII) and the A&K Kann Alpha.  The Alpha uses the same DAC chip as the Q5 but has two of them.  The DX220 has dual ESS 9028 pro's.  I'm very familiar with both and the Q5 has attributes of both but is closer to the DX220.  It'll take me a while to form solid opinions but one thing that I can say right off the bat is that it's not inferior to either one.  It's definitely a bit different but not the lesser of either.  I'm using a $169 Hidizs AP80 Pro as a transport (USB out) so total outlay is less than half the cost of the DX220.  Pretty economical way to get good sound on the go if one can deal with the extra bulk of the G5 plus a transport versus a DAP. 

That's all I have for now.


----------



## Orfik

Tomm11 said:


> Got the G5 this morning.  Just trying to get a handle on the sonics now.  Has plenty of power.  My best two and most used DAP's are an iBasso DX220 (AMP1 MKII) and the A&K Kann Alpha.  The Alpha uses the same DAC chip as the Q5 but has two of them.  The DX220 has dual ESS 9028 pro's.  I'm very familiar with both and the Q5 has attributes of both but is closer to the DX220.  It'll take me a while to form solid opinions but one thing that I can say right off the bat is that it's not inferior to either one.  It's definitely a bit different but not the lesser of either.  I'm using a $169 Hidizs AP80 Pro as a transport (USB out) so total outlay is less than half the cost of the DX220.  Pretty economical way to get good sound on the go if one can deal with the extra bulk of the G5 plus a transport versus a DAP.
> 
> That's all I have for now.


Why not just use Bluetooth and stream your library on the go?


----------



## Tomm11

Prefer hardwired connection.


----------



## rlw6534 (Nov 4, 2022)

Anyone know if the G5 supports MQA?  The DAC chip (ES9068AS) is supposed to be a hardware MQA renderer, but I haven't seen any reference to that function in the literature.  Not that I'm an MQA advocate, but I do like options and I use Tidal.  That would pretty much seal the deal for me.


----------



## Tomm11

My use case for the G5 is as a transportable for around the house.  Works great for my use.
Using a Hidizs AP80pro as a transport with USB connection.  UM MEST MKII mate quite nicely with the G5 though my most used iem's are the Fiio FD7.
Just using a 2" wide Velcro Wrap (non-adhesive) around the G5.  AP80pro has a square of Velcro stuck to the back.  The red-orange sections that are visible are just some silicone O-rings that I had on hand.  They keep the Velcro wrap from sliding up or down.

Really enjoying the new toy !!!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Some impressions:

G5 works well with Andromeda at medium gain without getting too loud. It drives the stubborn Final E5000 to unbelievable level, meaning G5 has plenty of power to satisfy whatever E5000 needs. Most of my IEMs benefit from the “desktop effect” (larger soundstage, sharper transients, stronger dynamic swings). G5 sounds better than any of my dongles with most of my gears.

Surprisingly, G5 has only little delay over bluetooth (AAC, iPhone). The sound quality is not bad over AAC, comparing to my previous bluetooth dac amp (BTR5, UP4). I’m happy enough with bluetooth that I don’t mind pairing G5 with my phone when I move around.

Before buying G5, I did a A/B test with A&K SP2000. The SP2000 sounds crisper with more “black background” between instruments on the soundstage. The staging and dynamic swings feel similar. Given how much SP2000 cost, I don’t complain. 

Issues: 

when I put G5 next to my phone, I can hear a noticeable noise when my phone switch from 4g to wifi. 
Music playback can have random stuttering (rare). 
Misc.: not true balanced design, meaning there is no benefit when using 4.4 besides physical stability of the connector. I don’t mind because G5 is already strong enough.


----------



## Tomm11

Related to the post above ...   I credit Topping for not making claims regarding the G5 being balanced.  They merely list the two outputs as 3.5mm and 4.4mm.  The 4.4mm output is simply a convenience for those who have head gear with a balanced cable.   I wish it also had a 2.5mm output but I don't ding it for not including one.  I think 4.4mm is probably the more popular termination at this point.


----------



## Orfik

Does this unit need burn in? I just got mine today and the sound seems a bit thin, even compared to my BTR5, especially in the midrange.


----------



## jsmiller58

Orfik said:


> Does this unit need burn in? I just got mine today and the sound seems a bit thin, even compared to my BTR5, especially in the midrange.


I think I heard somewhere a few hours are required


----------



## o0genesis0o

Orfik said:


> Does this unit need burn in? I just got mine today and the sound seems a bit thin, even compared to my BTR5, especially in the midrange.



I have seen a reviewer mentioning 20 minutes / a couple songs for the capacitors to charge properly. 

I listened to it immediately after unboxing at the store, A/B against A&K SP2000, and opened my wallet immediately


----------



## moorashj

o0genesis0o said:


> Some impressions:
> 
> G5 works well with Andromeda at medium gain without getting too loud. It drives the stubborn Final E5000 to unbelievable level, meaning G5 has plenty of power to satisfy whatever E5000 needs. Most of my IEMs benefit from the “desktop effect” (larger soundstage, sharper transients, stronger dynamic swings). G5 sounds better than any of my dongles with most of my gears.
> 
> ...


I noticed the same stuttering but it did go away after a few minutes. I changed the album I was listening to and that appeared to fix it. I wonder if it just needed time to warm up?


----------



## Tomm11

Orfik said:


> Does this unit need burn in? I just got mine today and the sound seems a bit thin, even compared to my BTR5, especially in the midrange.


I don't generally subscribe to burn-in of electronic components like the G5.  I saw an Australian reviewer on Youtube comment that it basically sounded like arse out of the box but only took a few minutes to settle.  To my surprise, I found the same thing.  Thin would only be one descriptor of my first listen.  It was fine after a few minutes.  To make sure it wasn't my brain I went back and forth a few times between a couple of my DAP's and the G5. 
I find it to be linear, resolving and dynamic.   I could see it being described as a little bit on the cold side if one is used to more colored or "musical" sources.  I find it to be well balanced from top to bottom.  So no, not thin.


----------



## o0genesis0o

moorashj said:


> I noticed the same stuttering but it did go away after a few minutes. I changed the album I was listening to and that appeared to fix it. I wonder if it just needed time to warm up?



I had very bad bluetooth connection the first hour I took it our of the store. Was so sure that I needed to exchange, but the store was closed so I kept using to wait until the following week. Surprisingly, the bluetooth problem disappears when I got home after a couple hours of run time. I haven’t got the bad bluetooth reception like my OG BTR5.

The stuttering still happens once in a while, randomly regardless of wired or wireless connection. But it’s quite rare.

What is not rare is static noise when I connect G5 to my phone via bluetooth and put both of them in the same pocket. When there is some activity with the phone antenna, G5 can pick up static noise. The problem completely disappears if I separate two devices. 

There is something “unrefined” about G5 for sure, but the price, and sound quality, and the handling are so good that I don’t mind.


----------



## fujio001

I received the Topping G5 yesterday. The bluetooth functionality works fine however the USB input does not appear to be working. I have switched the toggle switch to USB. I am using a Fiio OTG cable to connect the unit to my iphone 13. This cable has worked well on other DACs such as the Quidlex 5K and Fiio BTR7. When I switch to USB mode and connect to the phone, the blue LED goes solid indicating connection. Any suggestions? Maybe I got a defective unit.


----------



## Tomm11

fujio001 said:


> I received the Topping G5 yesterday. The bluetooth functionality works fine however the USB input does not appear to be working. I have switched the toggle switch to USB. I am using a Fiio OTG cable to connect the unit to my iphone 13. This cable has worked well on other DACs such as the Quidlex 5K and Fiio BTR7. When I switch to USB mode and connect to the phone, the blue LED goes solid indicating connection. Any suggestions? Maybe I got a defective unit.


I'm not real good with this stuff but do you have any thing else that outputs digital audio via USB like a DAP or maybe a different phone?   This would let you know whether the G5 USB input is working, or not.


----------



## Orfik

This thing is clear as hell but I think it's a little too clean for me, I like something a bit rougher. Mine is for sale if anyone wants it.


----------



## o0genesis0o

fujio001 said:


> I received the Topping G5 yesterday. The bluetooth functionality works fine however the USB input does not appear to be working. I have switched the toggle switch to USB. I am using a Fiio OTG cable to connect the unit to my iphone 13. This cable has worked well on other DACs such as the Quidlex 5K and Fiio BTR7. When I switch to USB mode and connect to the phone, the blue LED goes solid indicating connection. Any suggestions? Maybe I got a defective unit.


Silly question: have you turned up the volume on your iphone to 100%? I use the exact same configuration and it works.

How does G5 compare to Btr7 to your ears, btw?


----------



## Tomm11

o0genesis0o said:


> Silly question: have you turned up the volume on your iphone to 100%? I use the exact same configuration and it works.
> 
> How does G5 compare to Btr7 to your ears, btw?


Not a silly question at all.  I'm using a Hidizs AP80 Pro as a transport and the volume works completely differently when using the AP80 with the G5 versus using it with the Hidizs DH80 (companion Dac+Amp for the AP series).  

Good catch !


----------



## fujio001 (Nov 11, 2022)

Orfik said:


> This thing is clear as hell but I think it's a little too clean for me, I like something a bit rougher. Mine is for sale if anyone wants it.


Interesting. That is what I love about the G5. It is very clean and has less coloration compared to the BTR7. Some might say it is a touch boring and transparent. I personally way prefer the sound of the G5 however I can understand why someone would prefer the more exciting sound of the BTR7.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Tomm11 said:


> Not a silly question at all.  I'm using a Hidizs AP80 Pro as a transport and the volume works completely differently when using the AP80 with the G5 versus using it with the Hidizs DH80 (companion Dac+Amp for the AP series).
> 
> Good catch !


So does your G5 work with your iPhone now? I also have AP80 Pro X. When using USB connection, I also need to max out the volume of the DAP. Alternatively, I use the line out mode on the DAP to connect to G5 in Aux mode. Using the internal DAC of G5 sounds better than amping the AP80 Pro X, IMHO.


----------



## fujio001 (Nov 11, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Silly question: have you turned up the volume on your iphone to 100%? I use the exact same configuration and it works.
> 
> How does G5 compare to Btr7 to your ears, btw?


Same configuration? Ok now I really think I may have a defective unit. Headphones.com told me to try the official Apple cable with the USB-A end.

How many others are using a Fiio OTG cable to connect the G5 to their iPhone?


----------



## o0genesis0o

fujio001 said:


> Same configuration? Ok now I really think I may have a defective unit. Headphones.com told me to try the official Apple cable with the USB-A end.
> 
> How many others are using a Fiio OTG cable to connect the G5 to their iPhone?


This is my cable: LT01.

I just max out my iphone and let G5 control the volume.


----------



## Tomm11

o0genesis0o said:


> So does your G5 work with your iPhone now? I also have AP80 Pro X. When using USB connection, I also need to max out the volume of the DAP. Alternatively, I use the line out mode on the DAP to connect to G5 in Aux mode. Using the internal DAC of G5 sounds better than amping the AP80 Pro X, IMHO.


It was @fujio001 who had the issue with his iphone and I had responded to him but didn't really have a solid solution.  I didn't think about the volume.  I was just giving you kudo's for your logical suggestion.   And, I agree that using the AP80 Pro as a transport only and using G5 DAC and amp is miles better than using the internal dac of the AP80 PRO.  It's hard for me to listen to AP80 Pro on it's own.  I used AP80 Pro with it's companion Hidizs  DH80 DAC-Amp and it's a big improvement and a very decent sounding portable combo.  The G5 is clear step up.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Tomm11 said:


> It was @fujio001 who had the issue with his iphone and I had responded to him but didn't really have a solid solution.  I didn't think about the volume.  I was just giving you kudo's for your logical suggestion.   And, I agree that using the AP80 Pro as a transport only and using G5 DAC and amp is miles better than using the internal dac of the AP80 PRO.  It's hard for me to listen to AP80 Pro on it's own.  I used AP80 Pro with it's companion Hidizs  DH80 DAC-Amp and it's a big improvement and a very decent sounding portable combo.  The G5 is clear step up.



How does DH80 compare to AP80 Pro? I’m not entirely satisfied with my AP80 Pro X, though it sounds quite good in a vacuum. Looking for a way improve the DAP so I don’t have to use G5 all the time and burn through battery cycles.


----------



## Orfik

fujio001 said:


> Interesting. That is what I love about the G5. It is very clean and has less coloration compared to the BTR7. Some might say it is a touch boring and transparent. I personally way prefer the sound of the G5 however I can understand why someone would prefer the more exciting sound of the BTR7.


I can understand why someone would love this device even though I don't, the reproduction is very clean and pure. 

Compared to the BTR7 where sounds are leaping out at you from all directions the G5 is like looking into a clear, still body of water.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Orfik said:


> I can understand why someone would love this device even though I don't, the reproduction is very clean and pure.
> 
> Compared to the BTR7 where sounds are leaping out at you from all directions the G5 is like looking into a clear, still body of water.


I've got to try BTR7   To my ears G5 produces a great sense of 3D the soundstage, especially depth. If BTR7 is even better at soundstage imaging, I need to hear it.


----------



## Orfik

o0genesis0o said:


> I've got to try BTR7   To my ears G5 produces a great sense of 3D the soundstage, especially depth. If BTR7 is even better at soundstage imaging, I need to hear it.


The resolution of the G5 is better than the BTR7 but the imaging on the BTR7 is crazy, it's very nimble and vivid. One thing I've noticed is that with the G5 I can listen to music and focus on other things; the BTR7 is too immersive for that, you're almost more of a participant than a listener. 

Still, the G5 is an incredible device. I returned the DX240 recently and I think the G5 is definitely better than it (stock and AMP8 MKII).


----------



## fujio001

Tomm11 said:


> It was @fujio001 who had the issue with his iphone and I had responded to him but didn't really have a solid solution.  I didn't think about the volume.  I was just giving you kudo's for your logical suggestion.   And, I agree that using the AP80 Pro as a transport only and using G5 DAC and amp is miles better than using the internal dac of the AP80 PRO.  It's hard for me to listen to AP80 Pro on it's own.  I used AP80 Pro with it's companion Hidizs  DH80 DAC-Amp and it's a big improvement and a very decent sounding portable combo.  The G5 is clear step up.


Something really strange happened. I connected the G5 to my iPhone with the Fiio OTG cable again. This time I turned the gain to high and turned up both the phone and G5. I started to hear some sound and it got louder and louder. I then turned the gain down to low and it started working. I think it is working well now. I am really enjoying the sound!


----------



## fujio001

Orfik said:


> The resolution of the G5 is better than the BTR7 but the imaging on the BTR7 is crazy, it's very nimble and vivid. One thing I've noticed is that with the G5 I can listen to music and focus on other things; the BTR7 is too immersive for that, you're almost more of a participant than a listener.
> 
> Still, the G5 is an incredible device. I returned the DX240 recently and I think the G5 is definitely better than it (stock and AMP8 MKII).


I think I understand what you are saying. I was getting spacial cues that were pretty exciting. It gave a different dimension to my music. I just didn't like how the BTR7 gave elevation to the treble and the static/popping I got when connected directly to my iPhone. Also, the equalizer function does not seem to function when connected by OTG cable to the iPhone. If using just Bluetooth, I can seen why someone would like the BTR7. Just not for me. The BTR7 I received last week is going back.


----------



## Sulbh

Orfik said:


> The resolution of the G5 is better than the BTR7 but the imaging on the BTR7 is crazy, it's very nimble and vivid. One thing I've noticed is that with the G5 I can listen to music and focus on other things; the BTR7 is too immersive for that, you're almost more of a participant than a listener.
> 
> Still, the G5 is an incredible device. I returned the DX240 recently and I think the G5 is definitely better than it (stock and AMP8 MKII).


You think it is better than DX240 even with AMP card?


----------



## Orfik

fujio001 said:


> I think I understand what you are saying. I was getting spacial cues that were pretty exciting. It gave a different dimension to my music. I just didn't like how the BTR7 gave elevation to the treble and the static/popping I got when connected directly to my iPhone. Also, the equalizer function does not seem to function when connected by OTG cable to the iPhone. If using just Bluetooth, I can seen why someone would like the BTR7. Just not for me. The BTR7 I received last week is going back.


I returned mine as well, I like the G5 more than the BTR7. I also prefer the BTR5 to the BTR7 because the presentation is a little more exciting, you can dial in the exact impedance and sensitivity of your headphones which makes an audible difference for the output and it's much smaller and better designed (the sharp edges of the BTR7 are ridiculous).


----------



## Orfik (Nov 13, 2022)

Sulbh said:


> You think it is better than DX240 even with AMP card?


Sound wise I do. The DX240 sounds excellent but the G5 is more resolving and I can't stress enough how pure and clean the sound is.

It's not to the extent that I don't see how someone could prefer the 240 but the G5 over Bluetooth sounds as good if not better than the 240 straight from the device to me, which completely eliminates the use of a DAP. Topping created a formidable device at a very reasonable price, they should be proud of themselves.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Orfik said:


> Sound wise I do. The DX240 sounds excellent but the G5 is more resolving and I can't stress enough how pure and clean the sound is.
> 
> It's not to the extent that I don't see how someone could prefer the 240 but the G5 over Bluetooth sounds as good if not better than the 240 straight from the device to me which completely eliminates the use of a DAP. Topping created a formidable device at a very reasonable price, they should be proud of themselves.



Agree about G5 over bluetooth (AAC, not even LDAC) sounds surprisingly good. In A/B, I can hear loss in treble air, but the soundstage does not collapse like my other bluetooth dongles over AAC (BTR5 2019 and UP4 2022). I’m surprised that I use G5 with bluetooth very often, not just for travelling to work. 

I also think that G5 is an excellent deal. It serves as both an iFi Gryphon and a BTR7. If you stack an old phone on top, you have a clunky but usable DAP replacement as well. Its sound beats all of my USB dongles, across most of my transducers. 

My only concern is that I would wear out the battery of G5 as I don’t want to use anything else in my collection if I don’t have to   

Edit: The shielding of G5 is quite poor though. Stacking or even putting an iPhone next to it can produce random static noise. No problem with BTr5 or UP4.


----------



## Sulbh

Orfik said:


> Sound wise I do. The DX240 sounds excellent but the G5 is more resolving and I can't stress enough how pure and clean the sound is.
> 
> It's not to the extent that I don't see how someone could prefer the 240 but the G5 over Bluetooth sounds as good if not better than the 240 straight from the device to me, which completely eliminates the use of a DAP. Topping created a formidable device at a very reasonable price, they should be proud of themselves.


How about output power ?


----------



## Orfik

Sulbh said:


> How about output power ?


The G5 drove my HD6XX better than the stock DX240 amp and as good as the AMP8 MK2. None of them drive it with full authority. I only use these with IEMs so they're all massively powerful for my use case.

I will say that the DX240 distorts less than the G5 on high gain at the highest volumes.


----------



## Tomm11

No interference at all with stacking a Hidizs AP80 Pro on top of the G5 but I'm connected USB.


----------



## Tomm11

Orfik said:


> The G5 drove my HD6XX better than the stock DX240 amp and as good as the AMP8 MK2. None of them drive it with full authority. I only use these with IEMs so they're all massively powerful for my use case.
> *
> I will say that the DX240 distorts less than the G5 on high gain at the highest volumes.*


Into which headphone / headphones?


----------



## Orfik

Tomm11 said:


> Into which headphone / headphones?


My 6XX. You'll never get anywhere near distortion level volume on either of those devices with IEMs.


----------



## Tomm11

Orfik said:


> My 6XX. You'll never get anywhere near distortion level volume on either of those devices with IEMs.


Just wondering if it was into a high or low Z load.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Tomm11 said:


> No interference at all with stacking a Hidizs AP80 Pro on top of the G5 but I'm connected USB.


It seems to be a particular problem with iOS device and bluetooth. When G5 is in bluetooth mode and I put it near my phone, when my phone does certain things (swapping between wifi and 4g, for example), static noise or popping sound appear. My Android without SIM card inside has no problem whatsoever. This random static noise is the only thing that I can complain about.


----------



## Tomm11 (Nov 16, 2022)

Orfik said:


> My 6XX. You'll never get anywhere near distortion level volume on either of those devices with IEMs.


Didn't have an issue at all driving my Sundaras on high gain.  2:00 was as loud as I'd listen and it seemed to have plenty of headroom as I nudged the knob past my comfort zone.  I imagine it would drive the Meze 99's on mid gain no problem.  Didn't try it with my high z Beyers.  I'm not planning on using any headphones with it but wanted to check it out on low z planars.  Sundara isn't particularly hard to drive.  Not for a planar anyway.


----------



## JeanPaul Petrosyan

Greetings, good folk. Did anyone notice any sound changes after the firmware upgrade?


----------



## Tomm11

JeanPaul Petrosyan said:


> Greetings, good folk. Did anyone notice any sound changes after the firmware upgrade?


Is 1.50 still the most recent firmware?   If so, mine came with 1.50 so I can't speak to any sound changes due to firmware.


----------



## Sulbh

Tomm11 said:


> Is 1.50 still the most recent firmware?   If so, mine came with 1.50 so I can't speak to any sound changes due to firmware.


How to check the firmware version?


----------



## JeanPaul Petrosyan (Nov 18, 2022)

Tomm11 said:


> Is 1.50 still the most recent firmware?   If so, mine came with 1.50 so I can't speak to any sound changes due to firmware.



Huh? Interesting. Topping has changed the reconstruction filter after the default one prooved to be controversial among the audiosciencereviews folks for having an early roll-off. The "new" filter doesn't have this issue, but it's attenuation after the Nyquist frequency is worse. The "stock" filter was a compromise chosen by Topping since they've considered potential aliasing to be a bigger concern. 
Sadly, the only way to change the filter is through a patch via PC and I'm not sure if it's possible to revert to the previous firmware and it's stock filter after that. I think I've got my unit with an older firmware going by the sound but I'm somewhat hesitant to update it.



Sulbh said:


> How to check the firmware version?



I believe that you can do it via utility app provided by Topping on their site. It should be in the same archive as the firmware itself.


Spoiler



https://www.tpdz.net/newsinfo/748424.html


----------



## Tomm11

Sulbh said:


> How to check the firmware version?


I couldn't figure out how else to check the firmware version so I installed the Topping drivers for Windows 10.  Once those are installed the PC recognizes the G5 and the firmware version is listed.


----------



## Tomm11 (Nov 18, 2022)

JeanPaul Petrosyan said:


> Huh? Interesting. Topping has changed the reconstruction filter after the default one prooved to be controversial among the audiosciencereviews folks for having an early roll-off. The "new" filter doesn't have this issue, but it's attenuation after the Nyquist frequency is worse. The "stock" filter was a compromise chosen by Topping since they've considered potential aliasing to be a bigger concern.
> Sadly, the only way to change the filter is through a patch via PC and I'm not sure if it's possible to revert to the previous firmware and it's stock filter after that. I think I've got my unit with an older firmware going by the sound but I'm somewhat hesitant to update it.
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that thread on ASR and read the test report.  
At any rate, I guess that Topping decided to release the newer G5's with 1.50 already installed.


----------



## herrbbiiee

Fyi 15% discount voucher back on amazon uk


----------



## Beetzart

Is it possible to connect this to Sony WM1A?


----------



## Tomm11

Beetzart said:


> Is it possible to connect this to Sony WM1A?


Yes, but what are you wanting to accomplish?  Just more volume?


----------



## Beetzart

Tomm11 said:


> Yes, but what are you wanting to accomplish?  Just more volume?


Yes


----------



## Tomm11

Beetzart said:


> Yes


I don't think the Sony has a line out so it's not as ideal but you could connect the single ended 3.5mm headphone out of the sony to the 3.5mm input of the G5 so you would be using the G5 only as an amplifier.  But if all you want is a stronger amplifier, it would make more sense to buy something like the Topping NX7 which is just an amplifier, not a DAC and amp.  It's also less expensive and has a bit more power.  

Topping NX7


----------



## Beetzart

Tomm11 said:


> I don't think the Sony has a line out so it's not as ideal but you could connect the single ended 3.5mm headphone out of the sony to the 3.5mm input of the G5 so you would be using the G5 only as an amplifier.  But if all you want is a stronger amplifier, it would make more sense to buy something like the Topping NX7 which is just an amplifier, not a DAC and amp.  It's also less expensive and has a bit more power.
> 
> Topping NX7


Thank you. In fact, I did purchase the NX7 and it’s on the way.


----------



## Tomm11

Beetzart said:


> Thank you. In fact, I did purchase the NX7 and it’s on the way.


Well regarded portable headphone amp.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Hi folks, my review of Topping G5 is online on Head-fi as well as my personal blog.



> Topping G5 is a versatile source. It can be used as a desktop all-in-one, a Bluetooth portable DAC/amp, a portable amplifier, and even a DAC for speakers. It also offers good build quality and excellent handling. The sound quality of the G5 is also excellent. Its desktop effect is addictive, especially if you listen to many complex mixes and recordings. This effect puts G5 one solid step above most dongle DAC/amps.
> 
> The main drawback of G5 is the EMI noise. I choose to work around this issue rather than buy a different one because this kind of device is rarely available at this price point. Suppose you are okay with some infrequent noises when stacking your phone on the amp. *Topping G5 can be a practical endgame for your portable audio, especially if you do not want a digital audio player.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomm11

o0genesis0o said:


> How does DH80 compare to AP80 Pro? I’m not entirely satisfied with my AP80 Pro X, though it sounds quite good in a vacuum. Looking for a way improve the DAP so I don’t have to use G5 all the time and burn through battery cycles.


Think I missed this post and probably too late now but ... DH80 IMHO is a big upgrade to AP80 PRO alone.  As I mentioned before, I had a hard time listening to the AP80 Pro on it's own.  I found it bass light, cold and thin.  The Pro X has a different DAC chip and I've never heard it so not sure how it compares to the regular pro.  But IMO, the AP80 Pro paired with the DH80 is a very respectable listen.  The sound is fuller overall with much better bottom end.  Still a linear signature overall but no longer thin with the grating treble glare that I hear listening straight out of the AP80 Pro.   The AP80 Pro belonged to my wife.  If I had bought it for myself I would have returned it pretty quickly.  My wife passed away in June and after a little while, for whatever reason, I felt compelled to put it to use.  The DH80 made it a usable DAP for me.  Of course, the G5 is a clear step up.  But I could still enjoy it paired with the DH80.


----------



## jsmiller58

Tomm11 said:


> My wife passed away in June


So sorry to hear this.  I hope that you are surrounded by friends, family, and love, with many memories of the two of you together to draw joy and comfort from until you are reunited.


----------



## Tomm11

Very kind.  Thank you.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Tomm11 said:


> My wife passed away in June and after a little while, for whatever reason, I felt compelled to put it to use.


I’m very sorry to hear that. The fact that you bring the DAP out to use aches my heart


----------



## Tomm11

Thank you.


----------

